# Lost Diver this weekend



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Saturday, we heard on the radio that there was an S&R underway for a lost diver...anyone have details? What happened?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

call me 501-1969...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Please share what happened. Mainly if the diver was found and is ok.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Diver found, not okay. Coast Guard handling investigation and will release details at proper time.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

no woryz said:


> Diver found, not okay. Coast Guard handling investigation and will release details at proper time.


Oh man, that's not the news I wanted to hear. Thanks for sharing. Prayers for the family.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, heard about it on the way back in saturday, it didn't sound good.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I doubt this is the missing Diver. Just got this from Coast Guard.

NEW ORLEANS – The Coast Guard has located the man believed to be lost near the Chandeleur Islands in Louisiana, Monday.

Thanh Tran was believed to be lost on the ICW between Abbeville, Louisiana and Biloxi, Mississippi after last being seen on the fishing vessel Tina H in Abbeville, Tuesday.

A Coast Guard MH-65 Dolphin helicopter crew from Air Station New Orleans spotted the Tina H anchored west of the Chandeleur Islands and hoisted Tran and the other crewmember, returning them to the air


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

sealark said:


> I doubt this is the missing Diver. Just got this from Coast Guard.
> 
> NEW ORLEANS – The Coast Guard has located the man believed to be lost near the Chandeleur Islands in Louisiana, Monday.
> 
> ...


Pensacola incident happened Saturday on one of the rig jackets. Out of town diver on a charter, or so I've heard 3rd or 4th hand.

As for a Coast Guard Report.... Don't hold your breath.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Kabong I'm a little slow here, what do U mean about the CoastGuard in your statement.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Meaning reports on such accidents are almost never available.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Share if available so that others can learn from this


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

El Kabong said:


> Meaning reports on such accidents are almost never available.


Didn't see anything on SubaBoard about it. They usually discuss/analyze accidents here: http://www.scubaboard.com/community/forums/accidents-and-incidents.286/


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

An old friend of my family. May he Rest in Peace.


In Memory of
Roger Stephen Morrow
July 3, 1954 - February 27, 2016
Obituary

Roger Stephen Morrow, age 61, of Montgomery, Alabama passed away suddenly on February 27, 2016. He is survived by his wife, Susan Floyd Morrow, and his children, Charles Camp Morrow (Stacy), Samantha Anne Morrow Kimble, Taylor Alan Seagraves, Jessica Lynn Whatley (Chris) and his grandchildren, Lachlan Stephen Kimble, Cadence Seagraves, and Hutton and Mills Whatley. He is also survived by his sister, Vicki Morrow Gossett (Rod) and his nephew and niece Patrick Gossett, and Valerie Gossett Staffey (Chris). He was preceded in death by his son, Roger Stephen Morrow, Jr., his mother, Dorothy DeMott Morrow, and his father, Don J. Morrow.
He was a proud graduate of Enterprise High School where he played on the football team. He then went on to Birmingham Southern College where he was an ATO and received his Bachelor of Science in 1976. Upon completing his undergraduate degree, he attended the University of Alabama Law School during which time he served as a member of the Board of Editors of the Journal of Legal Profession, and was selected as a Hugo L. Black scholar. Roger graduated in the top ten percent of his class with a Juris Doctorate in 1979 and was selected as a member of the Alabama Chapter of the Order of the Coif. 
Roger served as a law clerk for Justice T. Eric Embry of the Alabama Supreme Court. Later, he established Morrow, Romine & Pearson, P.C. where he specialized in civil litigation. Roger practiced law for thirty years in Montgomery. Roger was appointed and served as a Deputy Attorney General and a Special Assistant Attorney General for the State of Alabama. He was a member of the Alabama State Bar Association, the American Bar Association, the Alabama Defense Lawyers Association, the Defense Research Institute, the Montgomery County Bar Association, and the Federal Bar Association. 
An avid scuba diver, he shared that passion with many of his family and friends. A licensed assistant dive instructor with numerous certifications, Roger loved diving whether it was with sharks in the Caribbean or hunting lionfish in the gulf. He often joked that a prerequisite to being accepted into the Morrow family was to be a diver. The only exception he ever made was Jessica. It was only fitting that Jesus and his son Steve welcomed him home while doing what he loved best. 
A fierce competitor in the courtroom, he loved his family with the same intensity. He loved being a granddad to his four grandchildren who he was affectionately known as "Mongo." His favorite times were those spent with his wife, Susan, his children and grandchildren. A man who loved giving more than receiving, those who Roger loved were always put first. Roger was larger than life and many nights were spent outside on the back patio laughing and telling stories with his family. A strong man of faith, he was a loyal husband, father, and friend to all those who knew him. For many years, he served on the Board of Directors at Camp Victory, a nondenominational Christian camp and retreat. 
Funeral services will be held at 11 a.m. on Friday, March 4th at Stakely Hall in First Baptist Church with the family receiving friends one hour prior to the service in the parlor. Graveside service will follow at Greenwood Cemetery. Ushers are: Ben Atkinson, Dr. Joseph Bailey, Will Carpenter, Harry Curlin, David Finney, Dr. Radha Krothapalli, Chuck Simpson, Joel Pearson, Wes Romine, and Greg Watts. In lieu of flowers, please make donations to Camp Victory, at 363 Victory Circle, Samson, AL 36477, First Baptist Church Montgomery or the charity of your choice.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Very sad...thank you for sharing whatcon.


----------



## aviddiver (Apr 1, 2016)

*Any news?*

Just curious if anyone had any more info on what exactly happened? Would be good to know for new divers if there was a mistake made at all.


----------

